# 30 gallon tank feeding



## letsreef (Apr 26, 2017)

I currently have a newly established 30 gallon tank, it houses two clownfish, six blue leg hermit crabs, a sixline wrasse, and a fire cleaner shrimp. I have been currently feeding a varied diet of omega one marine flakes, frozen blood worms, and frozen mysis shrimp. I am curious as to how much I should feed of each of these. (I switch each day between flake and mysis and sort of treat with the occasional blood worms) Constructive criticism please! Thanks in advance!


----------

